# New to reloading



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi folks,

Ive been hanging around this forum and a couple others for the last couple weeks trying to get a good understanding of the basics. At the suggestion of so many on this forum I went out and bought to good manuals and read all the way through both of them... well mabey not all the load data.. that will make your head swim 

I am thinking about grabbing a kit to get me started but have a couple questions. I am thinking about getting a single stage or a turrent press but wanted a few more opinions. Im thinking RCBS since they seem to be really good solid brand. Im thinking of the Rockchucker Supreme or the RCBS turrent press. I like the idea of a turrent press because mabey I can load a bit faster and being able to set up 2 or 3 calibers in a tool head and have them ready quickly is also huge bonus. Im not going to be doing any handgun loading initially so wont need to reload huge abouts of small ammo so a progressive just dosnt make sense for me.

Im just wondering will the turrent still be able to produce the same quality ammo as the single stage press. It seems like every thread i read most realoders still have a single stage press along w/ a turrent/progressive to develop new loads or to make that very accurate match grade ammo.

Im going to be reloading mostly 270 win. and 308. along w/ some 7mm rem mag at first. Tho down the road I could end up loading 6mm and some 9mm and 357 handgun ammo as well.

I also have found kits on midway for both the turrent and the rockchucker but only the rockchucker has a kit that you can get the loadmaster w/. I really would like to get the loadmaster to help speed up the power part of loading. If i end up going w/ the loadmaster should i still have balance scale as a backup?

I have about 500-600 bucks to get started w/. Thats not the compotent money, just the money to buy everything but materials.

Thanks for your replys, and thanks for all the information on this board.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think a Rockchucker kit will take care of your needs, and get you on the way to being a competant reloader. A turret press will certainly do the job as well. The time saved in changing dies is negligable, in my opinion. Reloading is not, and should not, be a race. Working up loads, and changing seating depth will slow the process anyway. A turret press will simply keep things right in front of you. If you need volume, a progressive set-up might be a good future investment. You will ALWAYS need a good scale, to both check and verify loads, no matter the type of charge metering device you use. One little thing that I use constantly is a pad of the 2x2 Post-It's. Making notes and sticking them on components/dies/powder measures, etc....is really helpful, and a good way to keep things organized.
Should you wish to read a bit more, the search function on this site will provide you with many hours of reading, covering "soup to nuts", in the wonderful world of reloading. 
Enjoy your new hobby,
Burl


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with Burly1.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys. After talking to a couple other people and reading a couple other nice articles on the net about realoading I think I am gonna go w/ the rock chucker, there isnt always a lot to do on the cold vermont winter days anyway. I also got a great suggestion of getting the Hornady lock and load conversion kit for 15 bucks and buy a pack of bushings. Its a cheap way to have a quick change of the dies and still have them be really close to where i want them every time.

Just one more question tho, as far as shell holders is there a big difference between the quality and hold of rcbs holders versus the lee universal ones. I just ask because the RCBS holders are 5 or 6 bucks a piece where you can get the lee universal pack of shell holders that has 12 of the common sizes for 15 bucks?

Thanks


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

When you purchase a RCBS Die a shell holder for that caliber comes in the box. No real need to buy additional shell holders. Only time I ever wish I had additional shell holders is when I'm using the RCBS Hand Priming Tool and I have to go get the holder out of the Die box. No big deal really.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

OK thanks i didnt relize the die sets came w/ the right shell holder, since im going to be buying rcbs dies i guess i wont have to worry aobut it then. Thanks for the response!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

cwoparson where are you buying your dies? The last 4 I have bought did not have shell holders with them. RCBS has also stopped sending allen wrenches to tighten the stop collar also. I do use their dies almost exclusively. They do make a good product and have a great customer service.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm does anyone else want to chime in on this? Either way its fine, I just dont want to order some dies expecting to have a shell holder and find out they are a seperate purchase. Would be a bummer to have all the other pieces ready and have to wait on an order for shell holders.

thanks


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just bought dies last month, and they did not include the shell holder. Shell holders can be had for about $10-12 where I do my shopping.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

So in view of the fact that they don't come w/ the die sets is there a big difference between the rcbs shell holders and the universal set?

thanks


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

If they have stopped adding the shell holder it is news to me. Last set I bought was about 2 maybe 3 years ago, #18212 three die carb set and it had a shell holder in it as did the others I recall purchasing. On the other hand I don't remember ever getting a allen wrench with a set. Sorry if they no longer include holders and I gave bum information. Cabela's carry the RCBS shell holders at $6 each. I've never used the lee universal set so can't comment but at the lee universal price of $14 for 11 holders, my first suspicion would be the Lee tolerance may not be as good as the RCBS. Only Lee products I use are the factory crimp dies and their bullet moulds. Everything else I have is RCBS.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

No problem cwo, I really apreciate you chiming in on my post. I just ordered the 2 RCBS shell holder sizes i need for now, Im ordering the rock chucker master kit so it comes w/ the wrenches in the set.

Thanks again


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

um ya i just got a sett of 30-06 rcbs dies and they did come with the dies so if they they do not come with the dies sum 1 opened the box a took them lol


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry um ya i do not recall the wrenches coming with them you can pick a sett up for a round $6 to &8 bucks at the most


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I haven't bought any dies in about a year, but as far as I know, RCBS has never included the shell holder in their sets. Lee is the only one I know who does.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Well all the gear is ordered and I did order the shell plates as well. Thanks for everyone who chimmed in w/ suggestions and ideas on what to get and were to start. I did end up going w/ rock chucker, but i did get the hornady lock and load conversion bushings so i can still set my dies and drop them in to speed up single stage loading a bit. Other then that all pretty much standard things, tumbler, trimmer, puller, calipers.

Its all supposed to be here next week. Thanks again for your help.


----------

